# Precooked shish kabobs



## Helga

We need to cook shish kabobs (beef/chicken) for 60 people for our wedding reception and cannot afford a caterer.  

Is there a way to precook the kabobs the day/night before and then reheat for the reception?  What is the preferred method for the best product?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Pre-cooking shishkabobs sounds like a recipe for disaster to me. I think you should consider something you can order in advance, take out and ready to serve.

Or if not that then cook something that is more forgiving, something that can be cooked in your oven. Even then, cooking for 60 in a residential oven sounds like over the top to me.


----------



## Cerise

If you have an oven or place to reheat, you can prepare them in the oven:

Oven Grilled Shish Kabobs | Shish Kabobs Recipe

I would pick up some disposable aluminium trays & cover them well.


----------



## Andy M.

You will end up with second rate food for your guests.  You can taste the difference in reheated chicken.  But the chicken and the beef will likely be drier.


----------



## Addie

Cerise said:


> If you have an oven or place to reheat, you can prepare them in the oven:
> 
> Oven Grilled Shish Kabobs | Shish Kabobs Recipe
> 
> I would pick up some disposable aluminium trays & cover them well.


 
I would also recommend that she use bamboo skewers soaked in water. And I figure she will need at least two per person. That is a lot of work for the day of the wedding or even the night before, just putting the skewers together. Perhaps she can place the different pieces in separate containers and let the guests put theirs together themselves. Just have plenty of napkins handy. The containers can be kept warm in the oven on a low temperature 200ºF. or just warm. Depends on your oven. I hope she has a couple of really good friends who will be williing to lend a hand. It is nice to hear of a homemade wedding. Nowadays everything has to be bigger, better and with more bling than the last wedding. 

Congratulation on your wedding. Good luck!


----------



## CWS4322

Helga said:


> We need to cook shish kabobs (beef/chicken) for 60 people for our wedding reception and cannot afford a caterer.
> 
> Is there a way to precook the kabobs the day/night before and then reheat for the reception?  What is the preferred method for the best product?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Welcome to DC, Helga. Why did you opt for kabobs? If you have a couple of friends/family who can help, a nice spread of open-faced sandwiches and cold salads, some peel-and-eat shrimp, etc. might be easier:

Smörgåsbord


----------



## 4meandthem

If you don't have a choice and have to cook them the day before I suggest you seal them invacuum packs and reheat the bags in hot water.
I do this with leftover steak and Have had great results. You can hardly
tell the difference. Do Not boil the water just get it hot. I would not mix meats and veggies in the same bags either.


----------

